# phpmyadmin



## ragtek (26. Okt. 2007)

also wenn ich einen "kunden" anlege und diesem datenbanken erlaube, kann er sie in den tools ja anlegen
jedoch, wenn er sich durch die tools in phpmyadmin einloggen will, kommt ein htaccess passwortschutz
was für daten gehören hier rein?
seine normalen gehen ja nicht


----------



## Till (26. Okt. 2007)

PHPmYaDmin authentifiziert sich immer gegen die MySQL Datenbank, der Kunde muss also den MySQL Login nehmen, den er beim anlegen der datenbank angegeben hat.


----------



## ragtek (28. Okt. 2007)

Allright
vielen Dank


----------

